# USB Stick wird auf ein mal nicht mehr erkannt.



## krolf (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe einen SanDisk Ultra 32GB , ich habe gerade ein Windows 7 Image drauf Kopiert und dann kamm ein fehler das er die Datein nicht Kopieren kann weil der USB Stick nicht mehr gefunden wurde , dann habe ich ihn ausgesteckt und wieder ein , er Blinkt zwar aber es tut sich nichts mein Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit überlegt nur und in endefekt ist es ein Wechseldatenträger im Fat32 , wen ich einen doppeklick drauf mache komme ich in ein Leeres Verzeichnes , und in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung wird er nicht gelistet bzw wurde er einmal gelistet auch mit seinen 29GB aber ich durfte ihn nicht Formatieren weil dann ein Fehler kamm ich soll doch bitte in das Windowsenergieprotokol gucken.
Und wen ich unter Eigenschaften gehe dann Zeigt er mir auch an "SanDisk Ultra USB Device"

Im Bios bzw Boot Popup wird er auch nicht erkannt , er blinkt sogar noch nicht mal nur unter Windows ,
und bei meiner Freundin am Laptop wird er garnicht erkannt und blinken tut er auch nicht.

Der kann doch nicht jetzt schon Kaputt sein oder? Den habe ich im Dezember letzten Jahres gekauft in Saturn (und leider auch keine Quittung mehr).

Vlt hatte ja jemand schon mal so ein Problem und kann mir Helfen.

Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (26. Juni 2013)

krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe einen SanDisk Ultra 32GB , ich habe gerade ein Windows 7 Image drauf Kopiert und dann kamm ein fehler das er die Datein nicht Kopieren kann weil der USB Stick nicht mehr gefunden wurde , dann habe ich ihn ausgesteckt und wieder ein , er Blinkt zwar aber es tut sich nichts mein Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit überlegt nur und in endefekt ist es ein Wechseldatenträger im Fat32 , wen ich einen doppeklick drauf mache komme ich in ein Leeres Verzeichnes , und in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung wird er nicht gelistet bzw wurde er einmal gelistet auch mit seinen 29GB aber ich durfte ihn nicht Formatieren weil dann ein Fehler kamm ich soll doch bitte in das Windowsenergieprotokol gucken.
> Und wen ich unter Eigenschaften gehe dann Zeigt er mir auch an "SanDisk Ultra USB Device"
> ...



Versuch ihn noch wo anders zu testen (ps3, tv,anderer Rechner)
Ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus.
Wenn win ihn erkennt evtl formatieren oder unter Linux testen


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2013)

krolf schrieb:


> Der kann doch nicht jetzt schon Kaputt sein oder? Den habe ich im Dezember letzten Jahres gekauft in Saturn


 
USB Sticks haben als Flash-Speicher nunmal die fatale Eigenschaft, dass sie von heute auf morgen einfach so einen Totalausfall erleiden können (das können Festplatten zwar auch, da ists aber unwahrscheinlicher).

Da in USB-Sticks wenn man keine guten (=teure) Sticks kauft - und die meisten wollen ja nur möglichst viel GB/€ - sind da die absolut minderwertigsten Steine/Controller verbaut die es zu kaufen gibt (was erklärt warum SSDs viele 100MB/s schaffen und Aldi-USB-Sticks vielleicht 1-5...) - und die sterben nunmal ab und an einfach so. Das kann einem zwar bei guten Sticks (>1€ pro GB) auch passieren, da ists aber sehr viel seltener als bei den Grabbeltisch-Angebotsteilen aus China.

Was die Vorgehensweise angeht schließe ich mich JackONell an.


----------



## krolf (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Habe den Support angeschrieben kriege das Gerät getauscht auch ohne Kaufbeleg , allerdings muss ich den Stick nach Tschechien in das SanDisk Depot schicken ,  und muss die Versandkosten alleine Tragen , toll.

Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2013)

krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe den Support angeschrieben kriege das Gerät getauscht auch ohne Kaufbeleg , allerdings muss ich den Stick nach Tschechien in das SanDisk Depot schicken ,  und muss die Versandkosten alleine Tragen , toll.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ob dass Rentabel ist


----------



## krolf (27. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ob dass Rentabel ist


 
Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt obwohl , ein Brief kostet 75€cent ^^

Finde es schon schade von SanDisk , wird wohl auch der einzigste Usb Stick von denen bleiben.

Bester Satz vom Support 

"Wie bereits im Chat besprochen wurde, handelt es sich um einen Hardware  defekt und somit muss der USB Stick ausgetauscht werden. Auch  möchten wir Ihnen dass der Ultra USB Stick nicht als bootfähiges  Gerät gedacht ist."

Also ich finde , ist doch egal auf der Bootfähig gedacht ist oder nicht oder gibt es da einen Unterschied ?

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2013)

SanDisk baut auch sehr gute USB-Sticks die garantiert länger halten als die Billigteile.
Beispiel (besitze ich auch selbst): SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 64GB, USB 3.0 (SDCZ80-064G-X46)

Liest und schreibt um die 200MB/s, ist quasi täglich im Einsatz und hatte noch nie die geringsten Schwierigkeiten gemacht - ebenso sein Vorgänger den ich 2009 gekauft hatte - auch der ist immer noch voll einsatzfähig und ist auch 4 Jahre lang durchweg stark genutzt worden.

Die können natürlich dasselbe Schicksal erleiden wie die günstigeren auch - und nebenbei kann dir das bei jedem Hersteller passieren, da sollte man nicht gleich über einen ganzen Hersteller richten wenn man ein Gerät den Geist aufgibt.


----------

